# Another Stupid Game: King of the Hill



## eggman (Jun 17, 2007)

Here's a word game I came across in another forum. It seems quite intersting.

The aim of the game is to steal the crown of the previous post.

For example:
Person 1 Says:
_I reached the crown first, I took the crown ...
Therefore I am King of the hill._
The next person then says:
_I got out an AK47 and HeadShotted ^^^^^^.
I took the crown, covered in blood.
Therefore I am King of the Hill._

And it continues forever until no one competes for the crown.

Ill start us off:
*
I was randomly walking around and found the crown.
Therefore I am King of the hill.*


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 17, 2007)

hmmmmm nice game , i shot u with my rifle and i am the king of the hill!!!!


----------



## fun2sh (Jun 17, 2007)

wat the hell is this. 
is digit forum becomin so much stupid


----------



## eggman (Jun 17, 2007)

^^that didn't make you king of the hill. 

But I didn't die.I was in ICU. I rose after two years. Found you after a year on top of mountain. The wind blew the crown off your head and it felt on mine.

So I'm the King  now


----------



## fun2sh (Jun 17, 2007)

i killed each n every person on this digit forum n then destroyed the crown. so now no1 is the king nor any1 will ever become the king. 
thats the end


----------



## eggman (Jun 18, 2007)

and then you realized that you just saw a dream. So you never were the King.

Still, I'm the King of Hills


----------



## fun2sh (Jun 18, 2007)

that wasnt a dream that was reality n now no1 from digit forum is alive to play the game. SO SHUT UR MOUTH


----------



## cyborg47 (Jun 18, 2007)

i came on a horse and caught the crown and kept it on my head with feviquick, NO ONE CAN TAKE IT FROM ME!!!!!!


----------



## fun2sh (Jun 18, 2007)

cyborg47 said:
			
		

> i came on a horse and caught the crown and kept it on my head with feviquick, NO ONE CAN TAKE IT FROM ME!!!!!!


BUT I HAV ALREADY KILLED U N DESTROYED THE CROWN SO HOW CAN U BECOME KING


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jun 18, 2007)

Chill fun2sh


----------



## pritish_kul2 (Jun 18, 2007)

u came to me and gave the crown to me so i am the king of hill


----------



## caje143 (Jun 18, 2007)

cyborg47 said:
			
		

> i came on a horse and caught the crown and kept it on my head with feviquick, NO ONE CAN TAKE IT FROM ME!!!!!!



I became a barber first... 
then when you came for a hair cut.. i shaved u bald and took the crown..

Hence i am the King 



			
				pritish_kul2 said:
			
		

> u came to me and gave the crown to me so i am the king of hill



hey no one will just give you the crown like that only... 

try to take it from me...


----------



## pritish_kul2 (Jun 18, 2007)

hey no one can take it from him - *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/member.php?u=19161  lol


----------



## max_demon (Jun 18, 2007)

this game was in Tony hawks pro sketor 4 , but if we reply like thisthis thread will be flooded with 20-40 pages . hey i like so many pages . i m the king of the hill now


----------



## caje143 (Jun 18, 2007)

pritish_kul2 said:
			
		

> hey no one can take it from him - *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/member.php?u=19161  lol



no ways..
he does not have the crown with him..
i still have it.. he just says he is the king... he has to first take the crown from me 



			
				max_demon said:
			
		

> i m the king of the hill now



i have the crown... no one can take it from me.. hehehe 
i am still the king.. cool...


----------



## navjotjsingh (Jun 18, 2007)

caje143 said:
			
		

> I became a barber first...
> then when you came for a hair cut.. i shaved u bald and took the crown..
> 
> Hence i am the King
> ...



I stole your crown when you were sleeping. So I am the king of the hill.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jun 18, 2007)

I wonder what the last laugh here is gonna be like, Mods close stuff pretty funnily sometimes


----------



## caje143 (Jun 18, 2007)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> I wonder what the last laugh here is gonna be like, Mods close stuff pretty funnily sometimes




That does not make you a king ...lolz.. 



			
				navjotjsingh said:
			
		

> I stole your crown when you were sleeping. So I am the king of the hill.




aaaaarrrrggggg.....

in the morning when i woke up i saw you from my Hill trying to run away far.. 

so i got into my jet and flew over you and snatched it back...heheheh 

now i am again the King of the Hill!!!!


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jun 18, 2007)

caje143 said:
			
		

> That does not make you a king ...lolz..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When you wan flying in jet. Your jet crashed. You got seriously injured. I took the crown. Now I am king of the hill.


----------



## fun2sh (Jun 18, 2007)

i bombed the earth with nuclear bombs. now no1 is alive


----------



## max_demon (Jun 18, 2007)

but i m alive and i have taken the crown . i encrypted it with SSL so that no one can take it !


----------



## eggman (Jun 18, 2007)

but then you realized that your head is too big and the crown wouldnt fit.So you threw it in anger only to find I picked it up again. So I'm the King.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jun 18, 2007)

caje143 said:
			
		

> That does not make you a king ...lolz..


I didn't take engineering to be one


----------



## caje143 (Jun 18, 2007)

eggman said:
			
		

> but then you realized that your head is too big and the crown wouldnt fit.So you threw it in anger only to find I picked it up again. So I'm the King.



after i recovered from the jet crash..

i noticed that since you are eggman the crown wouldnt stay stable on your head.. so i crack the head with a spoon and remove the crown...

Now i am the king of the Hill... heheheh

this is really fun man...



			
				QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> I didn't take engineering to be one



if u are not here to be the king then please do not simply post over here and spam... we are enjoying this... and with your unnecessary posts its spoiling the fun...

so if u want to post get into the mood dude.. or else please dont post...

thanks

Pssst... u r still not the King any more ...lolz


----------



## max_demon (Jun 18, 2007)

i stole from you and assigned a passward to the crown . and i became the king of the hill


----------



## caje143 (Jun 18, 2007)

max_demon said:
			
		

> i stole from you and assigned a passward to the crown . and i became the king of the hill



i hacked and cracked your password and stole the Crown again...

now i am the King of the Hill again 

Hey i suppose now i should be declared as the Final King of the Hill...

Since i have been keeping the crown on my head for a long time...

and there's no one else... hehe.. so bow down your heads for the new KING OF THE HILL


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jun 18, 2007)

^^ You are king from a long time and u are old and going to die soon. So you made me king as I am young blood.
So I am king of the hill now. 
And I have a  army of 900000000000 dragons. So no one can take crown from me now.


----------



## fun2sh (Jun 18, 2007)

i again bombed u with hydrogen bomb n destroyed everything n also the crown so thats the end of the game


----------



## amitava82 (Jun 18, 2007)

I sniped fun2sh with my Magnum and took his hydrogen bomb. Then i nuked Quiz_master's Army of dragon and took the crown. Now I'm the king.


----------



## enticer86 (Jun 18, 2007)

guyssss...spread love n peace


----------



## caje143 (Jun 18, 2007)

enticer86 said:
			
		

> guyssss...spread love n peace



hey dude comon man... have fun this thread is just too hilarious... hahahaha

lolz



			
				amitava82 said:
			
		

> I sniped fun2sh with my Magnum and took his hydrogen bomb. Then i nuked Quiz_master's Army of dragon and took the crown. Now I'm the king.




i sliced your head off with my chain saw... now you are no more ...
and i now took your crown... oooppss.. now its mine 

i am now the KING OF THE HILL !!


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jun 18, 2007)

^^ As I told you earlier... You died because of age... I took the crown..
After that I asked galactus to eat all earth.
Now I am safe in Galactus's ship. And there is no hill left.... End of game...
(This is getting pretty boring now...)


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 18, 2007)

but i with the help of *Silver surfer* got the Crown from u & NOW i'm the *KING of the UNIVERSE*

chapter close.

kaam khatam, paisa (earth) hajm


----------



## eggman (Jun 18, 2007)

But then you realized you are here to be the _King of Hill_ not _king of Universe_. You got a shock after realizing this and was admitted to coma by me. Since doctors don't know what to do with crown , they gave it to me.So again

*I AM THE KING OF HILL*


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 18, 2007)

but when there's no earth, Hill kaahan se aa gaya???

so then the doctors (of course of Planet Zenn-La), apologized to me & admitted you in ICU . (u cant digest that there's no more earth) & then gave the crown back to me.


btw where are our Digit's Galactus(es)


----------



## Third Eye (Jun 18, 2007)

then you sold the crown to me in order to get  money for eggman treatment.

so* i am the king of hill*


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 18, 2007)

no earth = no hill

btw as Silver Surfer is my close friend, eggman got free treatment, & then Silver Surfer got back the Crown from you.

i got the crown & also the money (but money of no use, earth currency)


----------



## eggman (Jun 18, 2007)

But then David Bowie came and told me that the earth that s18000rpm destroyed was fake. Cause he is The Man Who Sold The world. And I remembered, it was me who brought Earth. 

And then I bring Earth people together and we make a rebellion, throw you of the throne and behead you.
People love me for giving them real EArth and they give me your crown and now I am the king of the hill!


----------



## max_demon (Jun 18, 2007)

i stole the crown from you and planted a bomb on the crown so that if anybody takes . he may be blasted!


----------



## eggman (Jun 18, 2007)

But the Bomb didn't work.(Corupted terrorist). So In disappointment you gave it back to me.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jun 18, 2007)

caje143 said:
			
		

> if u are not here to be the king then please do not simply post over here and spam... we are enjoying this... and with your unnecessary posts its spoiling the fun...
> 
> so if u want to post get into the mood dude.. or else please dont post...
> 
> ...


Its bad though, the chit chat not increasing the post counts, but still, I get to type crap, just not in the style of you guys, maybe with a little more respectful words ..  And you can be the king for as long as you post, am just happy to make my own crown than use one with a million fingerprints and blood patches and god knows what poo on it


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jun 18, 2007)

eggman said:
			
		

> But the Bomb didn't work.(Corupted terrorist). So In disappointment you gave it back to me.



After realizing that earth is back to its place... I gathered all SuperVillains and Marvel Zombies
and attacked on you.
You lost and u are in my jail. Everyone else is eaten by Zombies.
Now I am king of the hill as I have the crown.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 18, 2007)

eggman said:
			
		

> But then David Bowie came and told me that the earth that s18000rpm destroyed was fake. Cause he is The Man Who Sold The world. And I remembered, it was me who brought Earth.
> 
> And then I bring Earth people together and we make a rebellion, throw you of the throne and behead you.
> People love me for giving them real EArth and they give me your crown and now I am the king of the hill!


 i didnt destroy Earth

it was Galactus who ATE it.

anyways, the Silver Surfer's friends (Docs), helped put my head back & now i got bored & went to play NFS Carbon (most boring game of 2006/07).

King of Hill my @$$, i'm the King Of ROADS


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jun 18, 2007)

s18000rpm said:
			
		

> i didnt destroy Earth
> 
> it was Galactus who ATE it.
> 
> ...



Yes you are speedy... 

But for now I am king of the hill.
(But I wanna be KING of DIGIT forum    , but raaabo and fatbeing are kings of forum right now.   )


----------



## pannaguma (Jun 19, 2007)

i took a quiz of quizmaster, the bet was on the CROWN. unfortunately for him he couldnt give the correct answers. he lost the bet, gave me the crown, and went to live in a forest as a SAADHU. 

Hence i became the KING OF THE HILL. And the first thing i did after that was to feed 'fun2sh' radioactive waste, thereby killing him, and preventing further unwanted interference.


----------



## fun2sh (Jun 19, 2007)

ha! ha! ha! ha!
wen i hav destroyed the whole earth 3times with my nuke bombs but then also u guys are not ready to die then how will u kill me with ur stupid radioactive waste. 
but wen u feed me the radioactive waste it transformed my genes and now i hav become superpowerful even powerfull than any1 of the superheros made till now. SO I TOOK THE CROWN N THREW IT IN THE BLACK WHOLE SO THAT NO1 CAN TAKE IT n thus i prevented MASS BLOODSHED causeddue to CROWN. 
so ppl of praise me n now i m the king of the earth . 
now i helped the to free it from corrupt ppls n prevented many catastrophs thus i hav become superhero for the earth ppl. SO EVEN IF SOME1 FETCHES that STUPID CROWN NO1 WILL ACCEPT HIM AS THE KING AS FUN2SH THE IMMORTAL(coz OF that radioactive waste) is THE RULER AND SUPERHERO OF THE EARTH.  
now THATS THE END.


----------



## caje143 (Jun 19, 2007)

fun2sh said:
			
		

> SO I TOOK THE CROWN N THREW IT IN THE BLACK WHOLE SO THAT NO1 CAN TAKE IT n thus i prevented MASS BLOODSHED causeddue to CROWN.



Hey u threw it in BLACK WHOLE AND NOT HOLE .. so found it in whole and wore it and am now the King Of the Hill ....


----------



## eggman (Jun 19, 2007)

But after you got the crown, you started to dance. Without realizing you stepped into your avatar. Your clothes got fire and panicked. I came as fireman, and extinguished. Thus I saved your life and you were pleased with me. You asked me how can you repay me. I asked for the crown. So you were left with no other option. You gave me the crown with heavy heart and I am once again

*KING OF THE HILLS*


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jun 19, 2007)

@pannaguma -- abe saadhu bana diya  Girls ka mere bina kya hoga 

Ok , After I became saadhu, God got impressed with me and said he will fulfill my wish. I asked him that kill eggman and give me the crown and make an arrangement so no one except me can touch the crown.
So I am the king of hill now.


----------



## caje143 (Jun 19, 2007)

Quiz_Master said:
			
		

> @pannaguma -- abe saadhu bana diya  Girls ka mere bina kya hoga
> 
> Ok , After I became saadhu, God got impressed with me and said he will fulfill my wish. I asked him that kill eggman and give me the crown and make an arrangement so no one except me can touch the crown.
> So I am the king of hill now.



But go to see it was me who pretended to be GOD and asked you your wish and once you said so.. i cast a spell that no one except me can have the Crown...

Now i am the KING OF THE HILLS


----------



## fun2sh (Jun 19, 2007)

that BLACK WHOLE a bit typo. its BLACK HOLE stupids so no1 can get that crown now


----------



## caje143 (Jun 19, 2007)

fun2sh said:
			
		

> that BLACK WHOLE a bit typo. its BLACK HOLE stupids so no1 can get that crown now




Oh i c.. but dear the Black hole that you threw in was just a well 

so i jumped in and got the Crown back.. now i am the king of the hill again..


----------



## eggman (Jun 19, 2007)

But you couldn't get out of the well. And I started to fill it with water. Now you had only two options. Your life or The Crown. You chose Life.

I'm the KING OF THE HILL


----------



## fun2sh (Jun 19, 2007)

but i hav already told that i m THE SUPERHERO OF THE EARTH N NO1 CARES ABT THE STUPID KING OF THE HILL.  EVERY1 PRAISE N WORSHIP FUN2SH "THE ALMIGHTY"


----------



## caje143 (Jun 19, 2007)

Once i came out of the well i hunted you down with my AK47 and shot you in the Head.. and got the Crown back

Its mine.. ME now KING OF THE HILL


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jun 19, 2007)

You was happy with your crown, I came from behind and broke your neck with the back of ur own AK47.
You are in coma. I got the crown. I am king of the Hill now.


----------



## pannaguma (Jun 19, 2007)

fun2sh said:
			
		

> i hav destroyed the whole earth 3times with my nuke bombs .................... n thus i prevented MASS BLOODSHED causeddue to CROWN ........................ n prevented many catastrophs


Man you first destroy the earth THRICE, then you say you prevented mass bloodshed and catastrophes. I know the game is titled stupid, that doesnt mean you post stupid replies. 



			
				fun2sh said:
			
		

> thus i hav become superhero for the earth ppl ........... so ppl of praise me


The final part is the best joke, where did the 'earth ppl' come from? All thats left would be smoke and ass, sorry ash. 
EDIT: Btw you seem more like DARTH VADER to me, destroying complete planets and so on.




			
				quizmaster said:
			
		

> You was happy with your crown, I came from behind and broke your neck with the back of ur own AK47.
> You are in coma. I got the crown. I am king of the Hill now.


Then you started celebrating with your girlfriends, and were enjoying urself so much that you forgot abt ur crown for a moment. Princess Leia (one of ur many GFs ) was actually a spy working for me. She stole the CROWN and handed it back to me. So now i am King of the Hill.


----------



## pritish_kul2 (Jun 19, 2007)

but u relized that it was not the original crown. the original crown was taken by my g.f. and was handed over to me

NOW I AM KING OF HILL


----------



## pannaguma (Jun 19, 2007)

pritish_kul2 said:
			
		

> the original crown was taken by my g.f. and was handed over to me


Eeeks do you SHARE your GF. YUCK !!! Right click on her, go to properties and disable GF sharing.

I then sent another spy, who tricked you into going to the HOSTEL. After that you were sent to ELITE HUNTING, and got killed. Thus I once again got the CROWN and I am King of the Hill.


----------



## caje143 (Jun 19, 2007)

Once i recovered from coma...

the spy that you sent was actually working for me in my absence...
so she gave you a fake crown within which a timed bomb was kept.. 
and as you were wearing it.. your head exploded with the fake crown..
now i have the crown

I am the KING OF THE HILL


----------



## fun2sh (Jun 19, 2007)

thats the stupidity of u all i wanted to show. wen i had destroyed the crown hows this game continuin and U STUPIDS ARE TILLIN THAT I M POSTIN STUPIDLY


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jun 19, 2007)

fun2sh said:
			
		

> thats the stupidity of u all i wanted to show. wen i had destroyed the crown hows this game continuin and U STUPIDS ARE TILLIN THAT I M POSTIN STUPIDLY



You live in an alternate universe. (Dont you know what alternate universe is? Read marvel comics then...)
The earth and crown their is destroyed but not here. So you are out of game 
caje143 recovered from coma & had crown but I have prepared an army of Vampires and Werewolves... attacked on him. He was bitten by a Vampire and now he is a vampire and my servent 
I got the crown and I am the king of hill.
And I have a large loyal  army of Vamps. and Werewolves. BEWARE!!!


----------



## caje143 (Jun 19, 2007)

Since i became a werewolf, and saw you dancing in joy with my crown.. so i got furious and betrayed you and your loyalty.. and attacked you and cut ur throath with my sharp teeth 

now i got the crown back.. i am the KING OF THE HILL 

and anyone who gets close to me will have to give me a bite of their flesh before thinking of taking the crown off my head


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 19, 2007)

but Wolf Season was open, so you were making a run from the hunters (coz it was daytime, get it) & somehow made it to HighWay, where i was giving Razor a nice chase with my *BMW M3 GTR*. 

 sad news,
 you became a Road Kill  (blame Razor for that), Sgt. Cross saw that & started chasing Razor.

then i saw the Crown & took it & now its with me.

whoever wants it, beat me in a race & i'll gift it you

i dont want that Crown, coz i already mentioned, i'm not interested in Hill


----------



## caje143 (Jun 19, 2007)

i chased you as much as i could through the jungles as you speeded through the roads.. i took short cuts through jungles and rivers and kept up to your speed.. you were so into the crown's shine that you forgot to notice that there was a speed breaker up ahead and had a wild jump and crashed into a tree and as u jumped on the breaker the crown fell out of your open window and i got, and its with me now... 

i am off in the jungle with my crown to hunt the hunters...


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jun 19, 2007)

You were hunting hunters. A hunter jumped in a river. You put your crown on ground and jumped too to get him. I was there hiding, I took the crown and Now I am king of the hill.

After taking crown I hided it in in the torch of a big lady who hold books. 
Find the place, and get the crown.

{Offtopic : Its heavy raining outside, monsoon finally came here.Yippie.}


----------



## pannaguma (Jun 19, 2007)

Quiz_Master said:
			
		

> After taking crown I hided it in in the torch of a big lady who hold books.
> Find the place, and get the crown.


Instead I found you and drugged you. Then when I asked you where you hid the CROWN u started singin like a bird. It was the same drug used on morpheus by agent smith. Then I went and stole the CROWN from the torch.

Then i converted all the mass of the CROWN into LIGHT. Now half of this light is coming out of the your monitor, and its so bright that by reading this, u got blind.

The other half I have used to create a LIGHT SABER, which I use to strike down all my foes.


----------



## eggman (Jun 19, 2007)

But this caused the crown to disappear from you in form of light.The light that came from my monitor, I trapped all of the light in a Cubical mirror, so that it wont escape. You got angry with me and I became your foe. 
      Since I'm your foe, you gave the other half of light to me from LIGHT SABER. I ducked and the remaining light also got into cubical mirror. Thus I had got all light energy you created. Then I converted all the light into mass, which indeed is the crown. I wore it and again I become the

KING OF THE HILL

*{offtopic: If anyone can hold the crown till 12 hours continuously(i.e. no one posted till  12 hours after the last post) shall we declare him The ultimate KING OF THE HILL????}*


----------



## ~Lil JinX~ (Jun 19, 2007)

I ate the crown.


----------



## eggman (Jun 19, 2007)

~Lil JinX~ said:
			
		

> I ate the crown.


I called my surgeon friend. Fainted you using chloroform,Operated you before you can digest it. And again wore it to be become

KING OF THE HILLS


----------



## pannaguma (Jun 20, 2007)

^^ i took u to the top of a skyscraper and dropped you(egg). you smashed against the ground and died. it was totally messy, yolkes and stuff, but i got my CROWN back.

So once again by popular demand im back as KING OF THE HILL.


----------



## caje143 (Jun 20, 2007)

once you came down from the skyscraper to take your crown fallen on the ground.. you didnt notice but i was on the other skyscraper with a big rock..

i threw the rock down and it smashed you like a sandwich.. and i took the crown that was left over.. 

now I AM THE KING OF THE HILL 



			
				eggman said:
			
		

> *{offtopic: If anyone can hold the crown till 12 hours continuously(i.e. no one posted till  12 hours after the last post) shall we declare him The ultimate KING OF THE HILL????}*



i also agree to this.. How many of you guys agree to it...????


----------



## pannaguma (Jun 20, 2007)

though the rock fell on me, it didnt crush me, there was a small pocket of air and i was alive. then i used my mr.frost powers and froze the rock. then as soon as i tapped it lightly it broke into millions of tiny pieces. i was free again.

after coming out, i saw that u were very happy and dancing and singing around ur avatar. again i froze you. i used the heat of ur avatar to seperate the crown from ur head.

Once again i am King of the Hill.


----------



## caje143 (Jun 20, 2007)

after i was frozen ... i used my avaatar to heat and melt the ice formation around me .. and once that was done... i saw you running away with the crown.. so i used my flame powers from my avaatar and boiled you.. and saw u vanish in smoke (steam) and the crown was left back... 

so now i got it back

i am the KING OF THE HILL!!!


----------



## fun2sh (Jun 20, 2007)

i even wont touch that disgustin crown. yuk


----------



## eggman (Jun 20, 2007)

After I've been smashed, someone made a omelet of me. caje143 ate me. The moment I got inside him, I cut his belly and came out of it, making him dead. Then I simply took the crown to become:

KING OF THE HILL


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jun 20, 2007)

As I was blind someone donated me eyes. I cam see now. The first thing I did was that I collected all 7 dragonballs and made a wish from Dragon to make me worlds strongest fighter. With this new power I crushed eggy (eggman) made an omlet and gave that omlate to all my digit friends.(I don't eat omlet as I am a vegetarian.)
I got the crown, So I am king of the hill now.


----------



## pritish_kul2 (Jun 20, 2007)

but u didn't notice that while i u were chatting with ur friends who were eating omelet i catiuosly took away the crown


----------



## caje143 (Jun 20, 2007)

as i was cautiously eating the omlete provided to all of us.. i was watching pritish sneaking in on quiz master.. i followed you and cut off ur neck with a sword and took the crown back

IM THE KING OF THE HILL


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jun 20, 2007)

When I found that Crown is not in its place and caje143 is missing from the crowd. I summoned "Nimbus the Cloud" and searched for caje143. I found him on his hill. I striked him with a Ka-me-ha-me-ha wave. He was K.O.ed I took the crown destroyed all the spaceships on earth and used my instant transmission technique to transmit on King Kai's planet. I have the crown and I am the King of Hill. You cant reach me as I hav destroyed all SpaceShips 

Offtopic : Atleast thank me for eggy omlete. Wasn't it delicious.


----------



## hullap (Jun 20, 2007)

You realized you were Dreaming and I killed you and hacked the Digit forum and now no one can find me .I'm the king of the hill


----------



## pritish_kul2 (Jun 20, 2007)

i recovered and found u out using the USA satellites and damaged u with my AK 47 and now i am the king of hill


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jun 20, 2007)

PaulScholes18 said:
			
		

> You realized you were Dreaming and I killed you and hacked the Digit forum and now no one can find me .I'm the king of the hill


Thats the lamest reply I ever seen. 

OK 
As pritish had crown. I used my Instant Transmission to get to him.
He was strong enough so I used Spirit bomb on him. He didnt died but seriously injured,
I took the crown and now I am the king of Hill.


----------



## caje143 (Jun 20, 2007)

some extra spirit bombs which were there in your pocket fell down as you were running away with the crown, so i picked to bomb and threw it on you.. 
and u died instantly.. and i took the crown..

I AM THE KING OF THE HILL


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jun 20, 2007)

caje143 said:
			
		

> some extra spirit bombs which were there in your pocket fell down as you were running away with the crown, so i picked to bomb and threw it on you..
> and u died instantly.. and i took the crown..
> 
> I AM THE KING OF THE HILL



Hey someone can't put Spirit Bom in pocket. Don't you see DragonBall Z. Spirit Bombs are created with the energy you can collect from nature.
So lets continue with our story.
The thing you was thinking is a spirit bomb was actually a simple firecracker.
You was thinking I am dead, But I was alive and healthy. I turned to face me, I gave youa good old one-two punch. Picked the crown and ran away on a mountain.
I have the crown and now I am back the king of hill.


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 20, 2007)

Quiz_Master said:
			
		

> . Picked the crown and ran away on a mountain.
> I have the crown and now I am back the king of hill.


 i was speeding  (as usual) down the DOWN-HILL & screeched to halt as you were running up-hill, the braking freaked you out, you threw away the Crown, which landed on my Toyota Corolla Trueno AE86's hood, now i went UP-HILL with my car in Akina Mountain pass.

anyone who can beat me in DOWN HILL Race, takes the Crown


----------



## *GandaBerunda* (Jun 20, 2007)

using my SuperPowers, i opened a wormhole near u and then sucked u into the unknown universe...while u wer being sucked in, i grabbed the crown nd then

I Became the King of the HILL


----------



## s18000rpm (Jun 20, 2007)

but my Trueno 86 has a race engine , that wormhole was  BISCOTH for my car  (chennai tamil/urban slang for "too easy").

i sped off & took the crown from you & went to Up-hill, again

thus- KING Of HILL


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jun 20, 2007)

I thought you just wanted to be king of road 

Ok I admit speedy that you was faster, keeping up with was a lot harder then it seemed...
You was going with half the speed of sound. (Dont ask me how? )
I didn't knew how to stop you.
But you stopped at a petrol pump. You asked the petrol pump guy to fill your car's tank. But youdidnt knew It was me in disguise. I filled the petrol in ur car but you had no money with you. All you have is that crown. So you gave it to me in exchange of petrol.
I have that crown, I am the KING OF THE HILL.


----------



## caje143 (Jun 20, 2007)

After you filled the petrol & cheated s18000rpm for the crown you went in the toilet to wash your hands and face due to petrol stink... you kept the crown on the window sil and forgot abt it while washing..

i sneaked upon the window from outside took the crown and flew in my jet to Mount Everest... and safe landed there and now

I AM THE KING OF THE HILL (MT. Everest)


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jun 20, 2007)

Ahh... I can't be I that forgetfull. 

OK You was on Hill but there wasn't any Toilet. So you came down looking for a toilet. In a village you found a public toilet. You put the crown outside.
You was inside doing....{censored } . I came and picked the crown.
I made 7 duplicate copies of crown and scattered them around the world.
So now even I am not the king of hill.
NO ONE IS KING OF THE HILL!!!

HA HAHA HAH HA HA !!!!


----------



## hullap (Jun 20, 2007)

I Found all 7 duplicates and joind them together and Which made into a bigger one and I'm the king of the hill


----------



## pannaguma (Jun 20, 2007)

but then i came and cut your head with a CHAINSAW. so I got the CROWN back. And I am King of the Hill.



			
				s18000rpm said:
			
		

> ............ that wormhole was  BISCOTH for my car .........


LOL


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jun 21, 2007)

As you killed PaulScholes18, police was searching you.
I tipped them that you are hiding in a public toilet. 
They caught you. (You was stinking that time...)
They looked at crown and threw it in river thinking its of no use for them.
I was bathing in river (I bath daily) I found the crown. I am king of the hill again. Yippie.


----------



## personifiedgenius (Jun 21, 2007)

but then u wanted to follow the paths of Raja Harishchandra. so i came upto u and u made me the king of the hill.Through  ahimsa


----------



## pannaguma (Jun 21, 2007)

Quiz_Master said:
			
		

> I was bathing in river (I bath daily)



LOL. you must be the only member in this forum who has to go to a river to take bath everyday. . maybe you shld get a water connection to ur house.



			
				Quiz_Master said:
			
		

> As you killed PaulScholes18, police was searching you.
> I tipped them that you are hiding in a public toilet.
> They caught you. (You was stinking that time...)


Actually it was my evil twin, who was caught by the police. I was still at large. 

I then came and again challenged u to participate in KAUN BANEGA QUIZ MASTER, quess what, sorry, guess what you lost again. Again you gave me the CROWN.

But this time you not only went to the forest but also drowned urself in the river.(you were very ashamed of urself)


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jun 21, 2007)

You was thinking I am dead in river but I never drowned myself. (I am shameles little monster. Haha )
You was happy celebrating for ur crown but I inturrupted. You got angry, and in anger u rushed at me and slipped. Crown fell from ur hands. I grabbed it. And sent you in my kingdoms jail. 
I have crown, I am the King of Hill.


----------



## pannaguma (Jun 21, 2007)

@QM - then i bribed all of ur workers, courtiers and most importantly the generals and the soldiers. i led a rebellion against ur SHAMELESSLY EVIL regime. 

You were overthrown, well once again into the river. I got my CROWN back. And I am once again the *King of the Hill*


----------



## eggman (Jun 21, 2007)

While everyone thought that they ate me, it was actually my clone. I made lots of clones.
Now that pannaguma has crown, I complained to Mr.Firefox that he's having Opera's avatar even after using you. This made him angry and he is  after pannaguma's life. While he ran, his crown felled. But he kept running for his life. I simply picked up the crown again to become :

KING OF THE HILLS


----------



## caje143 (Jun 21, 2007)

While eggman got the crown and was dancing abt with it....

i sent me Pet Dogs (From Resident Evil) to finish him.. each one got a bone from every part of ur body.. and i took the crown back


I AM THE KING OF THE HILL


----------



## hullap (Jun 21, 2007)

I found caje143 drunken.He could not even stand I said to him "I'll take you to your home if you give me your crown".You said yes And i'm the KING OF THE HILL


----------



## pritish_kul2 (Jun 21, 2007)

U were busy playing your favorite game football. And i came and took away the crown. no one noticed me and i slipped into another galaxy


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jun 21, 2007)

You was flying in another galaxy but my buddy Gah-luk-tus was there. He saw you there with my crown. He instantly captured you. Took the crown and sent it to me. What happened to you is still unknown.
I got the crown, I am back King of The Hill.


----------



## pannaguma (Jun 21, 2007)

I gave a supari to MAYA DOLAS, to finish you off. He agreed. He came and gunned you down. Then he checked your DNA, ur age, to make sure your the original QM. (no clone trouble this time. ) After that he made sure ur dead. Then he burnt you to ashes, finaly he put ur ashes on a spaceship and blasted you to OBLIVION. Then he returned the CROWN to me.

Once again i am King of the Hill.


----------



## caje143 (Jun 21, 2007)

After i got Sober.. i set my Pet dogs on Paul Scholes for getting me drunk in the first place and then stealing my Crown.. 

once that was done.. i called on my other Pet animal KING KONG..

i told him my story, what all you ppl did to me to take my Crown from me..

he got angry and furious.. and started smashing everyone...starting from

pannaguma... after his death i got the Crown.. and became the KING.. 

So as to ignore further interference i hired the HULK as well as my KING KONG 

to guard the crown for me.. now no one can take it from them 

IM THE KING OF THE HILL


----------



## ashfame (Jun 21, 2007)

I am a super saiyan!
I blasted you with your hulk & king kong with ma blast and then got your crown.
Now I am the KING OF THE HILL!!


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jun 21, 2007)

Ofcourse I was dead, but you are forgeting I had dragonballs. One of my servent wished me back to life. I am BACK earthlings. Ha haha hha ha 


I hired the infamous JOKER (from Batman Series.) and Gorilla Grodd (From Flash Comics.).
 they both tied ashfame with ropes and sent him flying in the space.
I got the Crown I am the KIng of HILL. 

Anyone want crown.... First fight with JOKER and GORILLA GRODD.


----------



## ashfame (Jun 21, 2007)

No ropes can hold a saiyan!
I break the ropes and came back furiously.
Fighted with ur joker and gorilla grodd.
killed them both
and run away with all the dragon balls wearing the crown
now
I am the king of the hill


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jun 21, 2007)

After you took the crown, I trained my self in hyperbolic chamber.
I became more powerfull then a Super Saiyan.
Not only that. I also summoned Buu, Frieza, Cell and Android 17 and 18.
Against us you was no match. We killed you took the Dragonballs and Crown.
Beat our team and get the crown. And yes no super saiyan can beat us as even I am powerfull then a saiyan.
I have Crown, I am King of Hill again.


----------



## ashfame (Jun 21, 2007)

I befooled you! Dat was not me but a clone of mine.
I trained myself in gravity equivalent to dat of a black hole.
Your force dont have a match with me now
I am the most powerful fighter now!
Killed you & your force, Summon the DRAGON and wish for IMMORTALITY!
Now i am a immortal and got away with the crown
I am da King of Hill again.


----------



## fun2sh (Jun 21, 2007)

for which hill u guys are fightin abt there are so many hills on earth for each of us here.aur waise bhi A PERSON IN HIS RIGHT MIND WILL LIKE TO LIVE IN PLAINS NEAR A RIVER OR SEA. Kaun sala pahar par roz chadega aur utarega.HILLS ARE GOOD ONLY FOR HOLIDAY PURPOSE!!  


waise ek baat bolun. tum log ka game ko disturb kar ke jyada maza aata hai bazae ki KING OF THE HILL ban ke


----------



## ashfame (Jun 21, 2007)

I am the king of the hill!
yahan garmi hai islie apun pahad pe hai, bole to tu samaj gaya na 
I am in stealth mode now!
No one can find me now!


----------



## pannaguma (Jun 22, 2007)

though u were in stealth mode, i had put a tracking dot on the crown the last time i had it. So i found you out. I came and sprayed tomato sauce all over you. Apparently your DRAGON loved tomatoes very much. Just as I snatched the CROWN from ur head, It immediately swallowed u. U were trapped in its belly, doomed to be digested over millions of years.

Once again I am King of the Hill.


----------



## hullap (Jun 22, 2007)

once you started celebrating I hacked the digit forum and took the crown a locked this thread

now im the king of the hill


----------



## caje143 (Jun 22, 2007)

well paul scholes forgot to lock the thread properly as still it is in unlock mode.. so i got into this forum re-encoded and hacked back all the paul did.. got the trace of the crown and went there ASAP and finished paul with the Help of Spidey 3 .....

well paul scholes forgot to lock the thread properly as still it is in unlock mode.. so i got into this forum re-encoded and hacked back all the paul did.. got the trace of the crown and went there ASAP and finished paul with the Help of Spidey 3 ..... and got the crown back....

Now i am the KING OF THE HILL


----------



## Stalker (Jun 22, 2007)

^^i became venom, beat up spidey..... without spidey on your side, u were powerless, u handed the crown to me & ran away....

Now with venom + crown, i got time reversing powers...
So i am the king of the hill FOREVER, bcoz even if someone takes the crown away, i can always reverse time to get the crown back 

END OF STORY


----------



## hullap (Jun 22, 2007)

you forgot you all were dreaming the real thing happend till post#101
and I'm still the king of the hill


----------



## Sparsh007 (Jun 22, 2007)

i took the form of Paul Scholes and traded the crown for an autograph
Now I am the king


----------



## pannaguma (Jun 23, 2007)

then i told you that both GALUCTUS and Darth Vader had teemed up to destroy your home planet pluto. In ur hurry, when you werent looking, i replaced ur crown with a replica which actually was a nuclear bomb.

As soon as u reached pluto, u realized that GALUCTUS and Darth Vader were no where in sight. But before you could realise that I had tricked you, I detonated the remote controlled nuclear bomb. U went to hell with ur fellow Plutonians. 

Once again i am King of the Hill.


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jun 23, 2007)

ashfame thot he killed me but I was alive.
I took a revenge on him . Killed him got all my DragonBalls again...
Then I wished that Give me from Crown whereever it is. (Pannguma was confused in his house where the crown disappeared. He had no clue where this crown is.), my second wish was to make an arrangement that only a girl can touch the crown and when touched she can not give it someone else.
My GF picked the crown and now she is the Queen of Hill.
Now no one can get the crown (unless you are a Girl ).
And dont tell me your GF got it for you as I allready wished that only a girl can touch and keep it.

SO END OF THE GAME.
Ha ha hah aha ha


----------



## caje143 (Jun 23, 2007)

After stalker along with venom shooed me off.. i fell in a well and died..

then i went to heaven crying bitterly.. GOD saw me and Said "Son what is the Matter why are you Crying... i said that my crown and my Glorious Throne was stolen by ppl down on Earth.. He then said.. do not worry i will make you the King of all the Galaxies & Universe's ...

i am happy now.. i dont need that crown anymore.. Coz 

I AM THE ULTIMATE KING OF THE WORLD ....lolz... 

p.s. i was not at all dreaming.. and nor was GOD a clone of any of u


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jun 23, 2007)

caje143 said:
			
		

> After stalker along with venom shooed me off.. i fell in a well and died..
> 
> then i went to heaven crying bitterly.. GOD saw me and Said "Son what is the Matter why are you Crying... i said that my crown and my Glorious Throne was stolen by ppl down on Earth.. He then said.. do not worry i will make you the King of all the Galaxies & Universe's ...
> 
> ...



But you are still dead. (Carefully read ur own post and u will know that u are not alive. ).
A dead king is of no use. 
ANd now I am bored with this game... So this is my last post in this thread.


----------



## pannaguma (Jun 23, 2007)

Quiz_Master said:
			
		

> ashfame thot he killed me but I was alive .................................. SO END OF THE GAME. Ha ha hah aha ha



Too late buddy. Your post (no.120) was 12 hours and 23 minutes after my post (no.119). Since there is more than a 12 hour gap, it makes me the ultimate King of the Hill. 

Anyway as a final reply to ur post about dragonballs - While u were killing ashfame for the n'th time, I replaced the Dragonballs with CROCODILE EGGS, so when ur were trying to make those wishes, nothing happened. Instead the eggs hatched and the young CROCs made a good meal out of you.


----------



## ashfame (Jun 23, 2007)

@quiz master
I had wished for immortality, if u remember!
and i was in the stomach of dragon with the dragon balls, then how cum you took the dragon balls and summon the dragon?


----------



## eggman (Jun 23, 2007)

pannaguma said:
			
		

> then i told you that both GALUCTUS and Darth Vader had teemed up to destroy your home planet pluto. In ur hurry, when you werent looking, i replaced ur crown with a replica which actually was a nuclear bomb.
> 
> As soon as u reached pluto, u realized that GALUCTUS and Darth Vader were no where in sight. But before you could realise that I had tricked you, I detonated the remote controlled nuclear bomb. U went to hell with ur fellow Plutonians.
> 
> Once again i am King of the Hill.



Guys, since he had the crown for more than 12 hrs. I think its fair if we announce him the Ulimate KING OF THE HILLS.What say?


----------



## Ihatemyself (Jun 23, 2007)

Oh now i know why this thread has been rated in top ten useless threads of ThinkDigit


----------



## eggman (Jun 23, 2007)

Ihatemyself said:
			
		

> Oh now i know why this thread has been rated in top ten useless threads of ThinkDigit


But still its in 5th pos 
I wanted it in top 3 atleast


----------



## Ihatemyself (Jun 23, 2007)

Yup i guess 2nd wud be right . 1st one goes for that thread itself.


----------



## eggman (Jun 23, 2007)

i agree 
max_demon , consider the ratings plz


----------



## caje143 (Jun 24, 2007)

we need a second place in that ratings.. 

we have worked so hard killing each other for that position  lolz

so we deserve to be on the second position atleast for the most useless thread... mods pls help


----------



## eggman (Jun 24, 2007)

yup........so many murders and stealing........

anyways , congrats pannaguma on becoming the ultimate KING OF THE HILL


----------



## pritish_kul2 (Jun 24, 2007)

Congrats Pannaguma


----------



## Shalu_Sharma (Jun 24, 2007)

Hey. Game ended... And I didn't even got a chance.
So what now. The KING (or Queen) of Digit forum?


----------



## eggman (Jun 24, 2007)

You're late.......and its _King_ of Hill , not _queen_ of hills 

Here's your crown with your name:

*img296.imageshack.us/img296/9301/crown208rr1.jpg

Congratulation


----------



## pannaguma (Jun 25, 2007)

thanx guys for the congrats. and the picture of the crown is great eggman.

We all can make this thread as a helpline => *Million Ways To Get Rid Of People*.


----------



## pritish_kul2 (Jun 25, 2007)

hey how did u put that name?


----------



## eggman (Jun 25, 2007)

pritish_kul2 said:
			
		

> hey how did u put that name?


i made custom red cloth and placed the crown and then took the pic


----------



## enticer86 (Jun 25, 2007)

bt we cud hav surely motivated the techgirl hre


----------



## fun2sh (Jun 25, 2007)

gosh!!! thank goodness the game ended


----------



## eggman (Jun 25, 2007)

fun2sh said:
			
		

> gosh!!! thank goodness the game ended


don't worry. i'll start more stupid game soon


----------



## caje143 (Jun 25, 2007)

eggman said:
			
		

> don't worry. i'll start more stupid game soon




i will be waiting for that one too....


----------



## fun2sh (Jun 25, 2007)

eggman said:
			
		

> don't worry. i'll start more stupid game soon


 aha waitin for that too.


----------



## pannaguma (Jun 26, 2007)

caje143 said:
			
		

> i will be waiting for that one too....



+1


----------

